# Collecting Dust from BS - only a shop vac....



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Greetings,

I just received my Laguna 14 SUV - this is my first, and hopefully, only power tool. I plan to use the BS to assist in my mostly hand tool shop.

I have a Shop Vac qpv 10 amp unit which has always worked great for me. It has a 1 1/4 inch hose. The BS has a 4 inch port.

I can't find an adaptor that goes from the 1 1/4 inch hose to the BS port. I'd have to use a couple it seems to make the transtiion. 

Any dust collection suggestions outside of buying a new dust collection unit? Ideas on how to best connect the Shop Vac to the 4 inch port, or is that likely to be a problem?

Or, maybe I can just get a hose and direct the dust to a container?

All feedback is most welcome. I am hoping to avoid having to purchase a new unit. 

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

This thing would probably work, but don't be surprised if you are disappointed with the performance. Another option wold be to peruse the PVC section of the local box store and find something that's close. Then a little duct tape and you're set.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Fred for the response.

The problem with that item is that it only goes to a 2 1/2 inch port, and my bandsaw has a 4 inch port. I'd have to get a 2nd adaptor to get to a big enough size. I have yet to find one adaptor that goes from the 1 1/4 inches of my Shop Vac to the 4 inch port of my bandsaw.

I guess I could try a 4 inch piece of PVC and put the 1 1/4 inch hose into it and close it up with duct tape that that's a big gap I'd think?

Thanks!



Fred Hargis said:


> This thing would probably work, but don't be surprised if you are disappointed with the performance. Another option wold be to peruse the PVC section of the local box store and find something that's close. Then a little duct tape and you're set.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Eric, it is possible to reduce down from 4in to 1 1/4in, but I expect the end result will not remove as much dust as you expect. The reason is the small airflow from a shop vac with 1 1/4in hose.

You may need to purchase two reducers. A 4 in to 2 1/2in and then a 2 1/2in to 1 1/4in.

If you do want to try reducing, make your own from a piece of 3/4in plywood or MDF. Cut a 4 in circle on the bandsaw, then sand to fit the inside of the port.

Then drill a hole for the hose. Likely not to match exactly any drill you have so drill smaller, enlarge with a jig saw or coping saw and finish with a drum sander.

I just made a similar reducer for the inlet of my dust collector. In my case 5 7/8in for the inside of the dust collector inlet and a bit less than 4in for the black 90 deg elbow. I drew around the fitting so did not measure exactly. Both the adapter and the elbow and now a tight fit.

You may get better performance by making some jig to mount the 1 1/4in hose directly under the table next to the lower bearing/guides. The closer you can get the hole to the blade, the better your performance with the present shop vac.

The reason for the 4in port is the fact that the inside of the bandsaw has a lot of volume. This means a large airflow is needed, and a 4in port offers lower pressure drop for the airflow intended.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this will get you closer*

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000899/2160/4-to-212-Reducer-Dust-Extraction-Fitting.aspx
then use this:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2001668/746/112-to-214-adaptor.aspx


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

ericc22 said:


> Thanks Fred for the response.
> 
> The problem with that item is that it only goes to a 2 1/2 inch port, and my bandsaw has a 4 inch port. I'd have to get a 2nd adaptor to get to a big enough size. I have yet to find one adaptor that goes from the 1 1/4 inches of my Shop Vac to the 4 inch port of my bandsaw.
> 
> ...


You don;'t want to go from 4" o 1.24" with tape. But there are fittings that go from 4" to 2 1/4" (Woodcraft), then tape it down to 1.25". Will your vac take a 2 1/2" hose?


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> You don;'t want to go from 4" o 1.24" with tape. But there are fittings that go from 4" to 2 1/4" (Woodcraft), then tape it down to 1.25". Will your vac take a 2 1/2" hose?


Unfortunately I don't think it will.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i agree with making an adapter from wood - using your new bandsaw. the o.d. of the block will fit into the saw port, and the i.d. will fit your hose. 

even with good dust colection, most bandsaw's i've seen only vac the housing cavity. whereas most of the dust seems to originate right under the table - where there isn't normally dust collection.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*which "shop vac" ?*



ericc22 said:


> Unfortunately I don't think it will.


Yours must be a smaller model, since the large capacity ones have 2 1/4" hoses. It may be time to go bigger. You can usually get one around $50.00 at Sears or Home Depot etc. By the time you get adaptors and all, just get a bigger, better vac.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-9-ga...p-00917967000P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

OK, I have to check my hose. My unit is bigger then the Sears unit listed. It is a Shop-Vac 10.5 qpv. I measured the hose and it was definitely under 2 inches in diameter though maybe I measured wrong.

I'll take a look again tonight.

And thanks everyone!

Eric


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

I confirmed and my shop vac - which works great for me - has a 1 1/4 inch hose based on this: http://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/content/pdfs/205648-1.pdf.

So seems like I can try 2 adaptors to get this to work, or let the sawdust blow where it wants, or begin to look for at least a 2 1/2 inch vac to upgrade too....

Eric


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

Rube Goldberg lives. Cut down gallon jug of windshield washer fluid held on by shock cord. Works OK


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's cool*

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00932607000P?prdNo=11&blockNo=11&blockType=G11
My Craftsman 14" bandsaws have a dust port right under the table which is more effective than the large 4" port down below. I only use the upper port and connect it directly to my shop vac.

If you can rig up a similar bottle as shown above it will do a far better job under the table closer to the source of the dust.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Zircon said:


> Rube Goldberg lives.


You realize there are only a few of us fortunate enough to remember what a great guy (and who) he was??:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> You realize there are only a few of us fortunate enough to remember what a great guy (and who) he was??:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Even fewer who know the UK equivalent, Heath Robinson as well as the US Rube Goldberg. :laughing:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heath_Robinson


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

I know you said outside a new dust collector system. But Harbor Feight has a 1 hp mini DC with 900 cfm and a 4" inlet. (94 dollars before coupon)

By the time you spend time and money on the shop vac on the reducers, fabrication,etc.(that might still underperform by the way),might be worth considering. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Love the use of the water bottle - brilliant.

And Against the grain, great suggestion. For about $60 more I can upgrade. I'll investigate that unit. If I can get something for under $100 that will be my best bet.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, for heaven's sake! Stuff the ShopVac hose up the band saw hole. Start the ShopVac, start the bandsaw. Cut some wood. Since the 100% dust pickup is working, what else do you need? It need be no more com;ex than that.
Do the experiment. Got dust?


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

OK, need another opinion....

I think the modification of my lil' shop vac won't work. This unit has great reviews from Harbor Freight:

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html

The only power tool I own is a bandsaw. I don't have any near term plans to change that. Is it still worth it to convert a unit like this so it capture 1 micron dust if I only use it with the bandsaw? If I have to buy a dust collector for just the bandsaw, and it seems I do, I want to get it right. 

Or does anyone have a better recommendation in or about this price range?

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

For the cost, that DC is an excellent value. 5 micron filtration is too coarse for me, but maybe that's all you want. It will be miles ahead of a vac for this use.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Fred.

From what I've read, I do want to get down to at least 1 micron. I assume though I can always retrofit the HF unit by putting a different filter in?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep, you can the bags or buy a canister filter...either one should serve you well.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

If the bandsaw will be your only power tool, maybe just get a HEPA filter for your Shop Vac? I use a chip seperator and then a drywall bag and HEPA filter in my Shop Vac for my bandsaw, table saw and miter saw. It works pretty well. With the seperator the drywall bag is only about a third full after a year.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

That would be my first choice Gligaron, thanks for the feedback. What size hose does your shop vac use? Mine is a 1 1/2 inch and I need to adapt it for a 4" port - that doesn't seem so functional. 

I would prefer to use a shop vac as it is smaller and more useful and I understand the HEPA filter would remove the dangerous particles effectively. 

Thanks!



Gilgaron said:


> If the bandsaw will be your only power tool, maybe just get a HEPA filter for your Shop Vac? I use a chip seperator and then a drywall bag and HEPA filter in my Shop Vac for my bandsaw, table saw and miter saw. It works pretty well. With the seperator the drywall bag is only about a third full after a year.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

This is the one I have. I made sure it was a 2 1/2 when I bought it as this matches the ports on my table saw, router table, band saw (which also has a 4 inch port that I don't use). Then I use a downsize adapter for the ROS and miter saw.


----------

